

Ballmer's a marketer. He believes the crap and promotes the liars. - tx
http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Microsoft-Reviews-E1651.htm

======
tx
Also note that nearly all reviews for Microsoft are written by some kind of
"managers"... The place seems to be composed almost entirely of them.

